# 480 SRH value?



## MThuntr (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello all. I'm new to the forum and handgunning. I current have a Ruger Super Redhawk in 480 Ruger with a 7-1/2" barrel. I've only shot it less than 100 times but have decided that it's a little too much for me oops. I dove into it and bought all the necessary reloading gear and components for it. It sits in the safe now.

What would a person expect to get for a used SRH in 480 (both at a retail store and private sale)?

Thanks in advanced Guys!


----------

